# ferrule replacement



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I need the ferrule replaced on a rod need it changed from a number one to a number two and I have the new ferrule. Can anyone give me a price on the swap. No hurry to get it done.


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Call Tight Lines, if I remember correctly its $7.50 and the cost of guide and John does the best.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks anyone else?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a update I took it to tight lines and they helped me out no problem price may have been a little high from what most told me it would cost but owell can't wait to put it to use


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Glad they could help. Great guys over there.


----------

